

Scalaris, a distributed transactional key-value store - datashovel
https://code.google.com/p/scalaris/

======
mrmondo
Serious question: why do we need so many KV stores and why do people keep
creating new ones?

~~~
switch33
For distributed systems key value stores are the infrastructure that runs a
lot of the larger companies like Facebook, Yahoo, Google, Reddit, etc.

Facebook is famous for cassandra for example.

They are tons of uses for them. A lot of them are evented and stored data
analysis.

People create new ones because performance is even more necessary if your
business runs on these things for many services.

